
MythBusters Was Banned from Talking About RFID Chips by Credit Card Cos. (2012) - myinnerbanjo
https://gizmodo.com/5882102/mythbusters-was-banned-from-talking-about-rfid-chips-because-credit-card-companies-are-little-weenies
======
livueta

      Video unavailable
    
      "Mythbusters banned from tal..."
    
      The YouTube account associated with this video has been terminated due to multiple third-party notifications of copyright infringement.
    

The payment cartel at it again? Oh, wait:

> 2/03/12 5:40pm

That explains that.

Some quick searching indicates that there's a lot more to this story:
[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/09/04/mythbusters_rfid_ba...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/09/04/mythbusters_rfid_backtrack/)

> The co-host of popular science television show Mythbusters has backtracked
> on claims that the Discovery Channel spiked a planned exploration of RFID
> security after coming under commercial pressure from credit card companies.

> "There's been a lot of talk about this RFID thing, and I have to admit that
> I got some of my facts wrong, as I wasn't on that story, and as I said on
> the video, I wasn't actually in on the call," Savage said in the statement.

Seems like someone necro'd only the first half of this sequence of events,
neglecting to include the part where it came to light that it didn't actually
happen.

Or, if your tinfoil hat is on particularly tight today, Savage's statement is
just more evidence of the conspiracy to silence Mythbusters!

------
gumby
This “article” is essentially the title, little more

